# How to make a Hot Wire Foam Cutter at Home



## Jordan S. Pangelov (Mar 17, 2017)

Learn how to make a foam cutter at home. Now you can cut Thermocol without creating mess in the home  It's also know as hot wire foam cutter as the foam cutting happens due to hot wire.
Don't forget subscribe my channel (URL Removed)
What we need! 
1 steel wire
2 switch
3 copper wires
4 wooden board
5 wooden strips
6 screws
7 bolts
8 12 volt 2 amp transformer
9 jack transformer
10 paint


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is an awful lot of material to make such a simple device.

George


----------



## Jordan S. Pangelov (Mar 17, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> That is an awful lot of material to make such a simple device.
> 
> George


But looking good!!! My whole thing is to create something which will use it for a long time, not easily assembled unit has no endurance! Thank you! Jordan !


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I noticed your location is the USA, what part of the USA is France, Ile-de-France, Paris?


----------



## Jordan S. Pangelov (Mar 17, 2017)

BigJim said:


> I noticed your location is the USA, what part of the USA is France, Ile-de-France, Paris?


My browser uses a proxy. I am sorry about that. Practical look at the protection of privacy on the Internet! :nerd2:


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Jordan S. Pangelov said:


> My browser uses a proxy. I am sorry about that. Practical look at the protection of privacy on the Internet! :nerd2:


Just curious, what is your native language?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jordan S. Pangelov said:


> But looking good!!! My whole thing is to create something which will use it for a long time, not easily assembled unit has no endurance! Thank you! Jordan !


Thanks, but I will just stick to a battery, a short piece of resistance wire and a couple of pieces of zip cord.

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I buy sheet foam as sheet foam for installation as sheet goods. Walk-in meat cold rooms and so on.
Please show me 10 things that I can make from elaborate dingaling cutouts.
Otherwise, I install sheet goods as sheet goods and a serrated bread knife is a wonderful cutter.
Yours,
from -30C in a blizzard,
RV


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

We use a hot wire at work for another company within ours. At first they were cutting the sheets on the slider which was dangerous and eventually bought a hot wire which is very safe. https://poly-stone.com/collections/all ....


----------

